# Best Red For Me??



## mia779 (May 15, 2008)

what do you guys think would be the best red hair for me??
you can look at pics at my myspace page MySpace.com - Le Fabuleux Destin d'Mia - 18 - Female - sydney, NSW - www.myspace.com/mia_123


----------



## widdershins (May 16, 2008)

I think you would look fabulous in a really rich dark auburn. You could definitely pull it off since your pictures have a silent film era type feel to them. Almost dark cherry red like this:


----------

